# cool thing on betta



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

as you can see my red betta on my avatar well he has some white spots along his body small ones(its not ick) i saw the picture of some bettas on like food bottles and it shows the white spots. I think its just him but i notice that sometimes it changes from white to blue and glows a little. Its really cool. Do you guys know what it is


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

any ideas?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe it was missing scales before and now they are coming back


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a white spot on my featherfin catfish and it went away if it goes away or gets worse it could be a wound.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no i know for sure its nothing like that when you see it you can tell its part of him its so organized in 3 rows and ive seen it on picture of bettas on food cans before. Except they looked white while mine looks white and blue. Its actually kinda pretty And the big white circle on my avatar of the betta is the flash of my camera lens


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

i just noticed you have only 1 betta and nothing else in that 10g of yours. I was just was watching my new betta was hanging out with the shrimp maybe you should try a few ghost shrimp and see how they adapt with the betta or maybe add a female or 2.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i want to but my betta is so aggressive and i dont know what fish are most compatible with my betta


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

won't he harass the females?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd try using feeder fish and ghost shrimp to see how they would work out, it's inexpensive and you may benifit from it.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

feeder fish?
whats their life span


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

what do ghost shrimp eat?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Feeder fish life spands depend on the fish. Ghost shrimp eat the debrite left on the bottom of the tank, algae and left over food.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you should go out and buy some gravel ( around 8.5-10 pounds) and buy some plants (silk is better than plastic IMO) also keep the water temp a good level and I will get u the GV and thermometer and leave him alone in there and he will be sooooooo happy


----------



## BettaLVR488 (Jan 30, 2008)

i had a Betta with white spots and i looked it up on a website and it said its a disease i guess it means their water was too cold


----------

